# Another public land article



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/artic...ral-lands-would-devastate-hunting-and-fishing

Decent read from field and stream


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

More of what we can expect if the land grabbers succeed.

http://kutv.com/news/local/property-lines-unclear-as-snowbird-stakes-claim-in-american-fork-canyon


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Catherder said:


> More of what we can expect if the land grabbers succeed.
> 
> http://kutv.com/news/local/property-lines-unclear-as-snowbird-stakes-claim-in-american-fork-canyon


If lands are transferred and then sold people will still have the attitude of "we've always hunted here, so we always should be able to." That's not how it works and the places you've always hunted will be on the auction block if the state ever gets a hold of them. It's time for sportsmen to stomp this idiotic idea of disposing of public land NOW!


----------

